# Hello there!



## SuperPaw (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello everybody! This is my first post on the forum. Me and my fiancée are living in Finland, together with our wonder-cat, Xena. She is a 10-month old cat, white with black tail. She is a living menace! Everybody who has seen her agrees that is the most hyperactive cat they have ever met. Her favorite game is to run from one end of the house to the other, jumping on the curtain, then back again to the other end. She also does a lot of other weird stuff, like going to shower and begging us to open the water. After we do so, she likes to stalk on the drops! She has nicknames too, namely: “Maggot” (because she had a persisting maggot-problem when she was kitten), “Beast” (‘coz she’s really vicious!) and also, recent one, “horse” (because of her running habits).

Her life’s story has an interesting beginning too. My fiancée found her when she was a kitten, 8-10 weeks old. She just walked inside her working place, and of course it was impossible not to feel for her from the first moment. She was dirty, thin, hungry, full of parasites, but we cleaned her, fed her, and since nobody claimed her from animal shelter or elsewhere, she stayed with us!

That's all for now! See ya...


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi superpaw! Xena sounds so cute, and such a character. :lol: Welcome to the forum, have fun here.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there welcome to the forum you will find this quite addictive


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Superpaw! I hope you're able to post pictures of Xena soon!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Nice to meet you and Xena. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and what a handful you have there. Post pictures soon! :wink:


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi! and welcome to the forum.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you've joined us. Were you born in Finland? Your English is excellent! Post some pictures of you and Xena, please!


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

welcome superpaw 8) 
youlle luv it here, im totally addicted!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum... I wanna see pics!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

welcome


----------

